# Bike and Duty belt friendly Hi-Vis vest



## TheDanishMedic (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm looking for a comfortable Hi-Vis vest that doesn't exceed the waist/belt.
I often find myself on the bike unit and haven't been able to find a company vest that actually fits nice, that lets me access my duty belt tools. This annoys me on a daily basis, so I want a permanent solution.

So I'm trying to find a mostly plain yellow Hi-Vis vest (Non-Ballistic), with the least amount of pouches, don't want to look tactical, or have them in the way. The reflective stripes have to be silver. 






This vest looks perfect, but haven't been able to locate it. If anyone knows where to get it, please let me know.





This vest almost meets the criteria, but I don't need the water tube/pocket, nor so many pouches. Sadly it appears if I remove the pockets, it will be mesh visible, which I don't like either.

As you probably have learned, I have very high expectations, so I hope someone can help me. Thanks!


----------



## Tigger (Jun 30, 2018)

https://statpacks.com/statvest-basic

Worth it.


----------



## TheDanishMedic (Jun 30, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Worth it.


I'm actually currently using the G2, but my issue with that vest is that one-size fits all, and that resulted in I had a lot of excessive velcro straps hanging loose, and to me personally, I don't think that looks professionally. 

Appreciate the input tho!


----------



## Tigger (Jul 2, 2018)

TheDanishMedic said:


> I'm actually currently using the G2, but my issue with that vest is that one-size fits all, and that resulted in I had a lot of excessive velcro straps hanging loose, and to me personally, I don't think that looks professionally.
> 
> Appreciate the input tho!


I am pretty skinny and do not have that issue at all with whatever version is posted.


----------



## Summit (Jul 2, 2018)

TheDanishMedic said:


> I'm actually currently using the G2, but my issue with that vest is that one-size fits all, and that resulted in I had a lot of excessive velcro straps hanging loose, and to me personally, I don't think that looks professionally.
> 
> Appreciate the input tho!


Can you have the straps trimmed?


----------

